# Your best vintage under $100?



## pej (May 15, 2010)

Won this for $92 something at ebay a while ago - plus shipping it came in at just under $100.










































Ofcourse the case has a bit of wear, the dial lettering is almost gone and only a couple of the constellation stars are still visable - BUT.. IT IS A 14k gold cap connie! :-d

1968. A great 751 movement, still ticking well and keeping time. Will give it an overhaul soon 

What's the coolest watch you bought under $100? show them off here


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

won on dec 25th 2009 on bay for $99. I overhauled the radial finish the crystal and the gaskets myself:

















40s Movado won for $56 in '09 [seller didnt notice sub second hand wedged at bottom of dial]:









Elgin swissonic won for $29 described as not working [it was] in may '09









Diantus won for $26:









Valjean w AS1475 alarm [one blurry photo] won for $25:









Tissot Seastar won on dec 26th 2009 for $42 (described as defective dial...?? It has some mild crazing.):









and while these all seem great and still run very well I also have my share of dogs and watches I paid too much for as well. But thats another thread


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/fleamarket-find-gbp-8-00-timex-bargain-493806.html


----------



## k1gordon (Jul 12, 2007)

From the Bay for $25 including shippping. Works great and looks good.
View attachment 374458


----------



## k1gordon (Jul 12, 2007)

Photo not working today. Will try and post later


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

ALL of my 70+ watches cost *less* than US$100 (except 2 of my 3 Accutrons, 2 chronos, 2 of my 5 Omegas and 1 Columbus and 1 Gruen (just pipped the post...))

Actually, I think US$100 is an expensive watch :-d What can I say, I'm a low rent WIS :-! I do love a good bargain - and there are a few beauties hiding away.

I guess my favorite of the moment is this 1916 Silver Borgel (arrived yesterday). It's a bloody old nail, but it runs and keeps time, and I wore it all day yesterday on what is surely the original strap. Who needs a minute hand while on holiday - not me :-! Not sure that US$70 for a Borgel is the deal of the decade, but I have rather taken to it and it is a good size at 34mm. Not the best bargain I have had, nor the nicest watch - it is just my flavor of the moment. I am reasonably sure I have a better dial for it.










Rat watches FTW 

Some random from the top of my head watches follow:

This Benrus owes me a squeak under US$100 if you don't count the new crystal and the strap.










This Orator Moonphase was I think US$50










And here is my US$30 1950 352 Omega bumper










Meh, I could be here all day - that'll do for now.

I hope Marrick posts - he has had some eye watering successes.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

My two best Technos Alarm and a Zodiac SST. The Technos was just over $40 delivered and the Zodiac was similar but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

trim said:


> A
> 
> I hope Marrick posts - he has had some eye watering successes.


Cheers trim! Like you, I have bought very few expensive ones.

Just a couple for now:

Zodiac Orbiter £46.99










Polo Calendographe - £3.20 - needed a mainspring.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

trim said:


> And here is my US$30 1950 352 Omega bumper


I havnt seen an Omega mens watch go for under a $100 in well over a year-including outright junkers. you did really well with this one


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

DaBaeker said:


> I havnt seen an Omega mens watch go for under a $100 in well over a year-including outright junkers. you did really well with this one


Thanks - it is pretty clean and working, so double plus good :-!. It was local, not ebay - which makes all the difference.

New crystal is on my todo list.


----------



## pej (May 15, 2010)

DaBaeker said:


> I havnt seen an Omega mens watch go for under a $100 in well over a year-including outright junkers. you did really well with this one


umm I posted one too at $92  but yea $30 is a hard bargain!


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

pej said:


> umm I posted one too at $92  but yea $30 is a hard bargain!


 I know. You get an 'attaboy' as well. I also posted an Omega at $99 but it was from 2009. but trm is right-ebay is a differnt story than a local pick-up. I guess I have to start doing local.


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a fancy brand but the condition was impressive...I don't know the exact figure I was a gift from my wife but I know it was way less and a hundred.

My 1930 Bulova Conqueror...keeps flawless time BTW.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Well you've pretty much described my entire vintage collection!!
It is rare for me to go over $100 on a watch, although I know I eventually will for some of my vintage grails.

I do need to take more pics of my collection, but here are some of my acquisitions...all under $100:

A Universal Geneve that just made the pricing cut off.








Zodiac SST








Fortis Tuxedo II


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Bulova Aerojet - bought for 5 bucks from a crack junky on the street. Its fine! with just the nicest minimal amount of creamy patina.


----------



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a little like eating Lay's Potato Chips...it's hard to pick just one!

I picked this Eterna Bumper off eBay for the princely sum of $47:










Then found the ad featuring the same watch










Got this Rado Miami for only $50, but it cost a bit to get it back in good shape:










After all, how many watches can one find with their hometown on the dial? Unless you live in Geneva.

I think this Elgin Durabalance ran about $65 and it had a recent service and was ready to wear:










This Bulova Lone Eagle (promoted by Charles Lindbergh) was under $80:










I've paid less that $100 for most of the Hamiltons in my collection. The cheapest men's Hamilton was this Jeffrey B, that was about $25 a few years ago:










The companion Laurie was $10, yes, ten dollars. With its original metal band, yet.










They went as gifts to their namesakes.

This is a fun thread,
gatorcpa


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Eighty $ each for these:



























Mind you, I feel positively ripped off compared to the deals some of you got on some beautiful watches!


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

gatorcpa said:


> Then found the ad featuring the same watch


Wow. Eterna for-$71-$230 bucks in the 50s?! In 1964 a rolex Submariner was only $195!! Hows that for perspective on horological times.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

$47 on bay in '08









A Sheffield Chrono-Stop for $28









$75 bucks on bay in '08 (but it juts cost a good bit to overhaul it last week)









A $75 embarassment from ...yup, I did... Ukraine. 1941 movemt with modern dial









And one of my favorite dive/world times [currently confiscated/worn by the swiss miss]-Dont know what it is but its branded Trafalgar and runs great:


----------



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

DaBaeker said:


> Wow. Eterna for-$71-$230 bucks in the 50s?! In 1964 a rolex Submariner was only $195!! Hows that for perspective on horological times.


Yes, but you need to compare apples to apples. The Eterna for $230 was 14k solid gold where the later Submariner was steel.

A better comparison would be to a similar 14k Rolex Oyster Perpetual from around 1948.

Hope this helps,
gatorcpa


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I got this Omega for $76 on ebay in 2008....I did clean it up a bit and have it serviced since....










This Seiko mech chrono was $80 at a pawn shop......


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

My favorite recent, this Mido with bracelet for $75 shipped:










This recent Gruen with original box and papers for $80










I have at least 10 vintages that I paid less than $100 for.


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

mrsnak said:


> This recent Gruen with original box and papers for $80
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you got that? I can't find one for less than $200! I love it...

All my vintages cost less than $80 

Raketa for $19 shipped








The most expensive one: Longines for $80 shipped








etc...


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just picked this one up off the sales corner for $90:
*







*


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

tintasuja said:


> Where did you got that? I can't find one for less than $200! I love it...


I was lucky. I think I remember that a guy saw my post about Gruens on another forum and mentioned in a PM that he was selling this one.
Completely unrestored. He did polish the crystal, though


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

And this one was quite good:










Solid gold for £26.:-d

see https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/certina-25-66-a-331732.html


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

I got this one for $16.38 last August. Added a black rubber strap after this photo. Running great!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

1961 timex 21j USA made, in pristine condition and my birth year watch. Came in a lot that later was sold for more than the initial investment. 1960's Belforte diver 17j auto ETA made by benrus another freebie


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*I've had several. For part one I shall start with SS, base metal, and GP.*

First up, ebay. I bought this Lunesa Precision with a gorgeous dial from the late 1940s, £6 including postage, a couple of years ago now. It was sold as a non-runner, yet when I opened the parcel, there it was ticking at me. The fault? A movement screw had been lodged in one of the gears, and the jolt of it landing through the letterbox had dislodged it from where it had stuck. Since then, it has been a perfect runner:










Another one under 100$ was this Nivada Drivers' watch which came to just over £10 including postage:










Then some Seikos, none of which were more than £20:



















I also have this Tissot, which I think was £38 overall:










And then to end, something from a local flea market, a £5 Zenith quartz from the 1970s:










Sorry about the picture quality. That's part one, part two will be all the solid gold watches I've bought under $100.


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*Part two. The gold ones I bought for sub $100*

All are from ebay. First up was this badly listed, poorly described 14ct Dugena. About £20 with postage:










Then this 9ct Trebex, which cost slightly more, £25, part of a job lot:










Lastly, this long-gone 9ct Smiths Astral was just over £55 plus postage, if I remember correctly:










And that's it. Unless I get lucky sometime soon, which I suppose is always possible. Thanks for looking.


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Part two. The gold ones I bought for sub $100*

How about this 1952 Gubelin Ipsomatic?
I found it in a cup-o-watches at an estate sale for $3.50, on a stretched-out Kreisler band. I wound it a bit, it ticked, I bought it. I've done nothing but put on the cheap leather band, and it keeps perfect time. I haven't opened the back yet, I'd love to know what movement is inside.


----------



## pej (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Part two. The gold ones I bought for sub $100*



noodlenoggin said:


> How about this 1952 Gubelin Ipsomatic?
> I found it in a cup-o-watches at an estate sale for $3.50, on a stretched-out Kreisler band. I wound it a bit, it ticked, I bought it. I've done nothing but put on the cheap leather band, and it keeps perfect time. I haven't opened the back yet, I'd love to know what movement is inside.
> 
> View attachment 378133


That must be the purchase of the year 

Got this in a little bulk lot at ebay, can't remember what I paid but was under $100 for sure. Just restored by me yesterday:


----------



## RonD. (Jan 10, 2010)

*Flea market finds*

Most of my watches are ones I find at yard sales and flea markets, then overhaul myself. A few of my favorites:

This was a $1 flea market find. It had so much dirt on it and the crystal was so scratched up that you couldn't see through it. I overhauled myself and buffed up the crystal.








Now these next two are ones I also got at flea markets cheap, but I paid a lot for service. I picked up the Hamilton Pacer for $2 and the Movado for $1. The Pacer was in such horrible shape that it cost me $350 to get it fixed (including the repainted dial). The Movado also cost me around $300 to get repaired. It needed a full case, it took me around 5 years to find a suitable one for it. On the plus side, the case I found it in (the bezel and back were missing) is 18k Gold, so I can sell that and offset the price of the case it is in now.














Okay, one more... haha
I picked up this Waltham chrono with a really bad dial for $5 at yet another flea market (the East Coast must be where all the watches come to die). It has a Valjoux 7733 movement in it. Since the dial was bad, I popped an old Breitling dial I had on it. If I ever sell it I'll sell it with the old dial as not to mislead anyone, but it does look cool with the blue dial.








Ron


----------



## pej (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

argh.. more of these insane $1 purchases! Awesome watches, congrats!
There aren't many great flea markets around here, or I'm just not finding them..


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

Sheesh. Lovely. I am in awe of your $1-ness. :-!


----------



## salleh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

Sorta new to the site here, and not sure about how to go about posting more than one photo at a time ......

but, here's my best ever deal from ebay, ....part of a large group of mostly quartz watches, each watch in the batch costing about 75 cents.....









the bezel is actually in better shape than shows here....forgot to polish it before I took the photo......oh and it's signed 4 times......

and I love this Wittnauer, , it also is in quite good condition, and I paid about $45 for it .....about a year and a half ago......ebay.....









it isn't foreshortened, it is asymetrical.....

........Then, what I think is a most unusual Bulova, from 1952, paid $82 for it on ebay, about 6 months ago.......I have seen a couple of them on ebay since, one with a white dial....but I think the black dial looks so much cooler......

.....You really don't see many watches with the numbers on the bezel ......


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

I can't believe you got an essentially free Curvex, one of the long ones too, in fantastic condition. I am so jealous its not funny. Well done :-!


----------



## salleh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

the spring ande summer of 2010, while I was back in California .....

most of the watches I see here and on other watch forums intimidate the bejabbers out of me, they're are sooooo clean, and most are much more valuable than any watch I can afford.......but I can post this little guy and hold my head up !


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Flea market finds*



trim said:


> I can't believe you got an essentially free Curvex, one of the long ones too, in fantastic condition. I am so jealous its not funny. Well done :-!


+1.:-!:-!

My best 'free' watch,I suppose is this one:










which I've posted several times before. Quick recap: 100 ex-jeweller's repairs from 1963 for £65 included 2 broken silver Rolexes - this one cost £50 to fix; I sold the other for £400; sold quite a few of the others for various amounts; scrapped a few ladies' gold cases (no nice brands) for about £100; and I've still got some in spares boxes. Got me started really.:-d


----------



## salleh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

oops I cut off the first part of my post......what I said was that after much consulting with a Gruen expert over on ebay, he told me it is the "Cadet" model, made in 1938.......and sold for $50........Gruen watches are hard to find out that kind of info about, due to a number of factors, they have lost a lot of production info over the years, fires and moving play havoc with company records......

......that's why I love Bulovas and Elgins......easy to research.......

this watch looks as if someone wore it once a week to church maybe, and then put it back in the drawer till next Sunday, ...and only did that for a few months.......and then it sat in that drawer for 71 years..........

and it is all completely original........give me a thrill ever time I bring it out


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*



salleh said:


> ......that's why I love Bulovas and Elgins......easy to research.......


Gruen's are getting easier all the time, there are 2 new books out on model ID, plus a lot of the older publications/materials etc. have come to light recently as well. Also, remember, they were several cuts above Bulova and Elgin pre WWII, so you get more watch for your $ with them today. Enjoy that curvex, it sounds like it has found the perfect owner :-!


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*



Marrick said:


> Quick recap: 100 ex-jeweller's repairs from 1963 for £65 included 2 broken silver Rolexes - this one cost £50 to fix; I sold the other for £400; sold quite a few of the others for various amounts; scrapped a few ladies' gold cases (no nice brands) for about £100; and I've still got some in spares boxes. Got me started really.:-d


First time I've heard that story. Sheesh!

I need more luck.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Flea market finds*



trim said:


> First time I've heard that story. Sheesh!
> 
> I need more luck.


You're doing OK.:-d

Original seller's pics.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*

Don't suppose you still have that case, 2nd from the right, and down a bit :-d

That was a very b-) haul.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Flea market finds*



trim said:


> Don't suppose you still have that case, 2nd from the right, and down a bit :-d
> 
> That was a very b-) haul.


This one? https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/movement-help-tavannes-70230.html

Yes - but its in working order. It just needs a Tavannes 559 stem and a service.;-)


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flea market finds*



Marrick said:


> This one? https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/movement-help-tavannes-70230.html
> 
> Yes - but its in working order. It just needs a Tavannes 559 stem and a service.;-)


Spot on, nice watch :-!

John Senior has a few matching spares movements, although it looks like he hasn't been able to ID either.


----------



## marc2131 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice 1916 Borgel.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

I just won a 9k gold '54 Omega tank with a cal 2xx? for exactly $100 on bay. Seller wrote me he was disappointed because his jeweler offered him $150 and he thought he would top $200 on bay. He claims its running fine, keeping very accurate time and only in need of a cleaning. we'll see. If it doesnt need too much I will start by attempting to clean up the slightly spotted dial. and lightly buff the case. pics to come.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

DaBaeker said:


> I just won a 9k gold '54 Omega tank with a cal 2xx? for exactly $100 on bay. Seller wrote me he was disappointed because his jeweler offered him $150 and he thought he would top $200 on bay. He claims its running fine, keeping very accurate time and only in need of a cleaning. we'll see. If it doesnt need too much I will start by attempting to clean up the slightly spotted dial. and lightly buff the case. pics to come.


Score!


----------

